# Project for a carver?



## LBH (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi,

I'd like to see if there is a wood carver that would be interested in a project.

I am just about finished making a Roubo Workbench, but I haven't made the chop for the leg vise. I've been kicking it around for months as to the shape and whatnot. I want it to be special.

The bench is soft maple with babinga accents. (End Cap, Deadmans)

I'm kicking around a relief for the top from contrasting babinga or have the whole darn chop smoothed to an "organic" shape with some carvings.

There's a photo of the 8/4 maple I'll use for the chop.

Kind regards,

Luke


----------

